# Relay for Life charity races



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Come out and the run the ballistic modifieds on the Nats Modified track, May 26th, Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html
This is a charity race supporting the American Cancer Society's Relay for Life: http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?px=27295531&fr_id=40960&pg=personal
If you can't come and race with us, consider making a gift to save a fellow racer's life.

This is the last magnet race in our season, with only the T-Jet race at the UFHORA Nats to go. 
Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races & Slot Car Show
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061 

Check out our ebay auctions, the successful selling is supporting MASCAR hosting the UFHORA Nats & Car Show:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/magnuts/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR had it's last seasonal magnet car race on Saturday, on the eve of the best day of racing this year...with the Monaco Grand Prix, Indy 500 and World 600 go back to back on my watch list on Sunday. We welcomed back Shawn Molter, after a several years in the wilderness. Shawn's wife, Kristi proposed the Relay for Life charity race theme, and we raised $120 for her team. 

Full Pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-26-12.html

Next race is June 17th, T-Jet race at the UFHORA Nats. The final chance to score some points for the championship.

MASCAR Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races & Slot Car Show
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html


----------

